# looking for contest ideas... look no further!!



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ok, so i would use these ideasfor my own contests but im not that good at remembering dates so thats why i only have 2 contests going at the most at one time.


here are my ideas...



caption contest
story/ poem
model horses
fancy dress
cutest, active, prettiest etc
debating contest (for this it cant be anything offensive like religion etc but something like 'whats better horses or ponies', and the most convincing entry (even if you dont agree with it) wins


----------

